# Do you even lift?



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

Who works out? Does anybody never work out? Has anyone got an addiction to working out? Tell me your opinions


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

After years of starting and stopping being a work out person, for the last two years I have finally stuck with a program.

I don't lift weights, but I do body weight resistance exercises like pull-ups/chin-ups, push-ups, and dips. I do these three mornings each week following a program from apps on my ipad.

In addition, 5 mornings each week I go pretty intense on the eliptical machine for 40 minutes. 

All of these I can do at home. I really hate going to health clubs, so having a program I can do at home was pretty much a requirement.

I'm certainly glad I have stuck with it. I feel better and look better. I still have far too many indulgences that I seem unwilling to give up in the eating and drinking department, but at least I'm working out.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'Working out' sounds like hard work. Over the years, I've often taken up a daily system of exercises & it rarely gets beyond the fourth day. I think it's better to find a physical activity that doesn't feel like work, that you actually want to do, and for me, that's Scottish Country Dancing. It exercises the intelligence too as people make up ever more ingenious dances.

As a child, it was swimming. There were six of us kids, so Mum would stump up the money to get us to the town baths and out of her hair. I'd stay in for hours, till my fingers went crinkly. Now, it just seems so much palaver - pack up your gear, take your clothes off, swim up & down avoiding all the others, get dried & put clothes on, dry your hair, shower when you get home to wash off the chlorine. A work-out in itself, I suppose. 

Best advice would be to go to gyms in your youth so when you're old & creaky, the force of nostalgia takes you back there again...


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to work out, but years of court reporting have blown out my pisiform bones in my wrists, so I can't do repetitive heavy weightlifting. Now I go to the park and put on a podcast and walk in big circles on the walking path until the podcast is over.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

I never lift anything if I can avoid it...delegate that's what I say !


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Lifting weights is for people who can't think of _useful_ exercise, like... [you know this].


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I typically do a cardio kickboxing class one day a week, and swim once or twice per week. Go for walks when the weather is nice. I have always tried to be physically active, the form of the exercise varies over time. In the past I've also done running, yoga, mild weight lifting, tennis, roller hockey, hiking. Whatever appeals or is accessible at a given time.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Steroids 'n sopranos...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I bake and I walk, but never at the same time. That would be silly.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Only a glass of fine single malt - Islay for preference!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

The kids nowadays with their protein powder are ******* huge, if I lifted now I'd probably snap in half.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ryan said:


> The kids nowadays with their protein powder are ******* huge, if I lifted now I'd probably snap in half.


I have a couple friends who are addicted to exercise. One lady in particular used to be heavy, but she is very thin - in fact, she doesn't look quite right anymore. All she does is exercise. I have another friend who is inspired by her and is trying to get skinny. She just put on Facebook that she ran six miles today and spent two hours in the weight room. I'm getting concerned about her.

Another one is an exercise freak, but she eats what she wants, so she at least looks normal.

It just occurred to me, all the exercise addicts I know are women.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Taggart said:


> Only a glass of fine single malt - Islay for preference!


Now _that's_ what I'm talking about!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"I'm a doer!"


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

I used to be a marathon runner, but couldn't stand the agony of de feet. :lol:

I try to workout at least twice a week, the only down side is that I barely eat enough to see any noticeable difference in my physical appearance.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm lifting a finger right now. I won't say which one...


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't commit to working out for over a few days...I get lazy and think hmmmm ....I'll just go play my oboe now :lol: I used to be on a very rigorous martial arts team and I greatly enjoyed it. I like physical activity, but I'd honestly just rather be playing music. So, I haven't been able to force myself to work out for the last year. I also have no motivation to because I'm a perfect weight and I have an extremely high metabolism so I eat all the time and never gain anything. I'm content as of now, even though a bit more muscle would be nice. But I don't care enough to work for it lol.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

OboeKnight said:


> I also have no motivation to because I'm a perfect weight and I have an extremely high metabolism so I eat all the time and never gain anything.


I feel your pain. Woe is us  when I was a freshman in college I did this experiment where I basically stuffed my face all the time. By the end of the semester I put on 5lbs. Then my motivation for the experiment faded :tiphat: on the other hand, as far as muscle goes, a sick mosquito would probably take me down in hand to hand combat - if I didn't talk it our of it first.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I do resistance training 3-4 days per week after work. I am also trying to do 30 min of cardio before work, but that is considerably less successful. 

I started working out for the physical benefit, but primarily have stuck with it (about half a year now) for the mental benefits. The natural high feels great. It gives you more energy during the day, and helps you sleep better at night. It also helps me feel better about certain self-destructive rituals taking place on the weekends...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I run, walk, shoot baskets, and am just starting to practice form again with shots and dribbling.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Ryan said:


> Who works out? Does anybody never work out? Has anyone got an addiction to working out? Tell me your opinions


I work out with weights most days and absolutely love it, guess I might be a bit addicted but it's a good addiction (that sounds like a contradiction in terms!) 
Trouble is a lot of people associate lifting with steroids and huge ugly guys strutting about and posing on stage covered in oil.
Forget all that, I believe doing weights the natural way is the best form of exercise anyone can do.
It's given me a much stronger and better looking physique, I feel confident, it's holding back the aging process and I never seem to gain fat.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

presto said:


> I work out with weights most days and absolutely love it, guess I might be a bit addicted but it's a good addiction (that sounds like a contradiction in terms!)


I try to work out three days per week. I start with a 20 minute session on a cardio cross trainer and then go to mild weight lifting. Years ago I was using much heavier weight but, alas, old age is creeping up on me. With horrendous pain in my right shoulder from arthritis, I'm am limited to what I can do. I also try to walk about 4 miles, four or five days per week.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I work out by changing records on my turntable, works for me.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I work out by changing records on my turntable, works for me.


I trust that you started out with 45 rpm disks first before advancing to the heavier 33 1/3 rpm lp's.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> I trust that you started out with 45 rpm disks first before advancing to the heavier 33 1/3 rpm lp's.


Yes correct Blaze. My ultimate aim is to achieve the heady heights of changing 78's


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yes correct Blaze. My ultimate aim is to achieve the heady heights of changing 78's


But why stop there?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> But why stop there?


Thanks Crudblud, now I can set my sights even higher. I don't wont to over do anything thou..........

Maybe even i could reload the jukebox one day:tiphat:


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Maybe even i could reload the jukebox one day:tiphat:


I see the potential for a lucrative business for you in the future. I can see it now: "Varese's Jukebox Gym" - come in, load and listen to your favorites. Individual soundproof rooms for each customer.:guitar:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> I see the potential for a lucrative business for you in the future. I can see it now: "Varese's Jukebox Gym" - come in, load and listen to your favorites. Individual soundproof rooms for each customer.:guitar:


Hey- I might just do that too. i can see it now a combination of Jukebox classical music and exercise in total atonal harmony. Yes, I could have a booth for Cage (Exercise Cage like never before), Schoenberg booth, mixed 2nd Viennese booth, Anton Webern booth, Lou Harrison and many more. Of course special guest would be allowed to use the Varese booth but at a premium price. Then I would be a real gym junky.......

I would even have booths for lovers of Brahms and Wagner but I would fit out those Jukebox booths with electric shock equipment on the chairs and re-educate those Romantic style fools.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Batons buff biceps


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Batons buff biceps


Yes, but even if I was young enough to do this, I'd feel a little silly.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I think that i am gonna join to a gym soon, since i have been given the gift of never gaining weight if eat fast food or anything unhealthy, i am skinny so if start working out and eating healthy in 4-6 months i should have some visible results. 
Also i need to habve a healthier life style if i want to live as a 108 year old.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

jani said:


> I think that i am gonna join to a gym soon, since i have been given the gift of never gaining weight if eat fast food or anything unhealthy, i am skinny so if start working out and eating healthy in 4-6 months i should have some visible results.
> Also i need to habve a healthier life style if i want to live as a 108 year old.


In about 3 years we'll probably see you starring in a new Terminator series.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

jani said:


> I think that i am gonna join to a gym soon, since i have been given the gift of never gaining weight if eat fast food or anything unhealthy, i am skinny so if start working out and eating healthy in 4-6 months i should have some visible results.
> Also i need to habve a healthier life style if i want to live as a 108 year old.


You're young, you'll get away with it for a while.
I have friends that were skinny in their twenties, 30 years on they have turned very fat due to years of poor diet and lack of exercise.
It catches up with you unless you make a conscious effort for it not to happen.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> Yes, but even if I was young enough to do this, I'd feel a little silly.


It's important that we all do things that make us feel silly - so we don't get too big for our boots.
And after all, we are members of this forum!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BlazeGlory said:


> In about 3 years we'll probably see you starring in a new Terminator series.


Damn i also need develop a thick accent!

"IL BE BACK"


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

jani said:


> I think that i am gonna join to a gym soon, since i have been given the gift of never gaining weight if eat fast food or anything unhealthy, i am skinny so if start working out and eating healthy in 4-6 months i should have some visible results.
> Also i need to habve a healthier life style if i want to live as a 108 year old.


This ties in to your last post in the 'life' thread. That blonde may have been attracted to _you - the stranger_ because she figured she could whup you if necessary. If you become 'buffed'... .


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

i must've lifted. Back's a little sore today.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Last I benched was 225 lbs, latest record leg press (horizontal) 1,500 lbs.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I used to work out many years ago. I avoided weights for the most part, preferring to use my body weight, so did pull-ups (in front and in back of head), push-ups (two handed and one handed), ran, and did use a 20-pound dumbbell for wrist curls (front and backwards) in an attempt to get Popeye forearms.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Now that my youngest, Sonata Jr. :lol: is in school full time, I've been able to get more focused on my workout routine again....which is always to some degree present in my life but waxes and wanes depending on my life. I've started kickboxing workouts regularly, and I'm enjoying them very much. Very intense. Twice a week for now. I was swimming in the morning before work, but the local pool has been closed for a couple of months, and I'm starting to worry that it won't reopen. If it does my goal will be to swim once a week, and kickbox twice. My gym does have an alternate workout class which is a weight lifting class, and I do that sometimes instead of the kickboxing


----------

